# Visa 461 & Form 1221



## Wiggedy (Dec 14, 2014)

We have applied for a 461 for myself and my daughter as my husband is a NZ passport holder (we are both UK passport holders).

I understood that we'd be asked for a form 80 but instead we've been asked for a Form 1221... a much easier form though I await the time when they realise and then ask for the form 80! :fingerscrossed:


*I have a couple of questions about the form 1221 that I wondered if anyone could enlighten me on:*

1) When they ask for all email addresses is this so they can email you to all of them so you definitely get them or because they somehow need to check on them all? I've had many over the years do they really want them all?

2) _Q 16	Have you previously held an Australian visa? _
- I've visited Australia 3 times previously and have listed those visas (though they haven't given a space for dates they do want them in chronological order). I did have another electronic visitors visa issued but I didn't end up using that and as such don't really know the date it was for as there are no stamps in my passport or visa labels... do I need to include that? :noidea:

3) _Q 17	What is the general purpose of your journey/further stay? _
- I have just put "To live here with my husband and daughter" I can't think what else to put but it sounds a bit sarcastic (or maybe that's how I'm reading it in my head?)

4) _Q 19	Intended date of departure & Q 21	Give details of any proposed onward locations after your departure from Australia_
- I don't have an intended departure date do I leave these two blank?


​*MAIN QUESTION!* :confused2:

5) _Q34	Only complete the section(s) relevant to you:
Have applied for a visitors visa ... 
or 
Have applied for a Migration visa..._

- Well I arrived on a visitors visa, then applied for a 461 and am currently on the Bridging visa whilst the 461 is processed... so do I say I've applied for a Migration visa? It only allows you to select one option.

If yes to the Migration visa it then follows

_Q 40	Do you intend to work in Australia?_

- I don't at the moment but I would like to at some point in the future if the opportunity arose once my daughter is in education. If I select no I don't intend to work that is correct in the short term but I don't want to be limited if a work opportunity did arose so should I select yes and then elaborate further on that I would like to work in the future but not now?

Thank you in anticipation


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

1- include all the email addresses that you remember

2- yes you need to include it

3- what you've written is fine

4- since it's a five year visa, mention the departure date to be five years from now

5- 461 is a temporary Migration visa, so go to Part L


Mention you do not plan to work as of now, this will NOT restrict you in the future, should the need arise or you change your mind, since 461 allows you to work.


----------



## Wiggedy (Dec 14, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> 1- include all the email addresses that you remember
> 
> 2- yes you need to include it
> 
> ...


Thank you! Very knowledgeable 

Just to confirm if the visa is granted will it start from the day we applied or the day it's awarded (so the end date would I assume be 5 years from the application date?)


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Wiggedy said:


> Thank you! Very knowledgeable
> 
> Just to confirm if the visa is granted will it start from the day we applied or the day it's awarded (so the end date would I assume be 5 years from the application date?)


from the date it's granted, not applied.


----------



## Wiggedy (Dec 14, 2014)

I guess I just choose a random date in 5 years time then for my exit date...

Thank you again for your replies!


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Wiggedy said:


> I guess I just choose a random date in 5 years time then for my exit date...
> 
> Thank you again for your replies!


You are welcome

Mention five years from application date, if you stay past that date on a valid visa, no one will be hunting you down anyways


----------



## kaustubhkelavkar (6 mo ago)

I want to apply for form 147- Subclass 46i because I want to call my family to Australia. How much time it takes for the visa to be granted


----------

